# java-programme schneller laufen lassen



## rich@gier (16. Apr 2011)

guten tag,
ich bin ein ziemlicher anfänger in sachen java (und programmieren im allgemeinen).
ich habe jetzt letztens aber mal mit java ein wenig herumexperimentiert und wollte java einige rechnungen für mich furchführen lassen.
mir ist allerdings schon bevor ich fertig wurde aufgefallen dass java VIEL zu lange braucht um mit noch kürzeren rechnungen fertig zu werden.
ich habe nun gehört dass mein computer immer nur einen gewissen anteil seiner rechenleistung java zur verfügung stellt. ist es so dass ich das irgendwo umstellen kann, so dass java schneller mit rechnen fertig wird?
gibt es sonst irgendeine möglichkeit das ganze zu beschleunigen?
ich bitte zu entschuldigen dass ich mich wahrscheinlich ziemlich ungeschickt ausdrücke. ich hab leider nicht wirklich viel ahnung von diesem thema. ich würde mich umso mehr freuen wenn mir geholfen werden könnte.
vielen dank


----------



## Final_Striker (16. Apr 2011)

Um was für Berechnungen handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Volvagia (16. Apr 2011)

Was für Rechnungen sind das? Meine rennen immer so schnell ab, dass ich bis jetzt noch nie einen Unterschied gemerkt habe.


----------



## Cola_Colin (16. Apr 2011)

Zeig mal den Code, der da rechnet.


----------



## Cyborg (16. Apr 2011)

Machst du Ausgaben während der Berechnungen ?

so etwas:


```
for( int i = 0 ; i < 100000000 ; i++){
    i = i+i;
    System.out.println(i);
}
```

brauch wesentlich länger, als so etwas:


```
for( int i = 0 ; i < 100000000 ; i++){
    i = i+i;
}
```


----------



## Cola_Colin (16. Apr 2011)

hier steht nichts, mein Fehler


----------



## rich@gier (16. Apr 2011)

oh man ist ja cool.
dass hier sooo schnell geantwortet wird, damit hab ich garnicht gerechnet.
dafür zunächst einmal vielen dank.
also im prinzip ist es genau so etwas wie cyborg schreibt (das zweite beispiel).
bei mir dauert es nur recht lange weil das alles nochmal in einer schleife läuft...
sorry ich habs gelesen dass man es irgendwie anders (in 
	
	
	
	





```
-tags?!) angeben soll aber ich weiß nicht wie das gehen soll...
es sieht in etwa so aus:

for(int i = 0 ; i < 1000000 ; i++){
    for(int j = 0 ; j < 1000000 ; j++){
        a = a+1;
    }
}

und das dauert halt extrem lange.
ich meine das ist jetzt nur vereinfacht und bei dem was ich dann mache lässt sich vieleicht auch noch ein bischen was an rechnung einsparen aber mich würde es halt interessieren ob ich meinen pc irgendwie dazu bringen kann all seine hertz auf java zu konzentrieren oder so ähnlich :)
```


----------



## Cola_Colin (16. Apr 2011)

Schreibe:
[noparse]
	
	
	
	





```
for(int i = 0 ; i < 1000000 ; i++){
 for(int j = 0 ; j < 1000000 ; j++){
 a = a+1;
 }
 }
```
[/noparse]

Dann zeigt das Forum:

```
for(int i = 0 ; i < 1000000 ; i++){
 for(int j = 0 ; j < 1000000 ; j++){
 a = a+1;
 }
 }
```

Mit der Schleife zählst du bis 1e12. Das dauert einfach seine Zeit. Kannst du nicht so viel gegen tun. Gedrosselt wird java afaik nicht weiter.

EDIT:
Um mal zahlen zu nennen:

```
for (int i = 0; i < Integer.MAX_VALUE; i++) {
            a = a + 1;
        }
```
Zählt bis 2147483647 und benötigt bei mir mit einem 3Ghz C2D 1483ms.

Du möchtest ca 4656 mal höher zählen, grob gerechnet würde das bei mir ca. 115 Minuten dauern.
Auch Computer rechnen nicht unendlich schnell


----------



## Gast2 (16. Apr 2011)

Naja.. du führst ja auch eine Millionen Operationen ein Millionen mal aus.... Das kann schon dauern 

Und was ist a? Ein int, long, double, float?




rich@gier hat gesagt.:


> sorry ich habs gelesen dass man es irgendwie anders (in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HoaX (16. Apr 2011)

Also ich finde das läuft alles schnell genug, auf einem i5 450, 64-Bit Server VM:

```
class A {
	public static void main(String... args) {
		int a = 0;
		for(int i = 0; i < Integer.MAX_VALUE; i++) {
			a = a + 1;
		}
		System.out.println(a);
	}
}
```


```
tobias@tobias-g560:~$ time java A
2147483647

real	0m0.076s
user	0m0.050s
sys	0m0.030s
```

Und das Urspringsprogramm:

```
class B {
	public static void main(String... args) {
		int a = 0;
		for(int i = 0 ; i < 1000000 ; i++){
			for(int j = 0 ; j < 1000000 ; j++){
				a = a+1;
			}
		}
		System.out.println(a);
	}
}
```


```
tobias@tobias-g560:~$ time java B
-727379968

real	0m0.077s
user	0m0.050s
sys	0m0.030s
```

Ich glaub viel kann und muss man da nichtmehr rausholen an Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Volvagia (16. Apr 2011)

Ich glaube, das ginge noch schneller:


```
public static void main(String... args)
{
	long a = 0L;
	a = 1000000 * 1000000L;
	System.out.println(a);
}
```

Keine Ahnung, ob der Compiler die Schleife so stark optimieren würde, aber man muss ja keine Algos schreiben, die schon von Haus aus sehr langsam aussehen. 

@fassy: [noparse] ^^


----------



## rich@gier (16. Apr 2011)

@fassy:
a ist ein double-wert. ich dachte dass spielt für die frage keine rolle, deßhalb sagte ich da nix zu.
und dass es schon dauern kann dachte ich mir auch schon (=
ist auch nicht so schlimm wenn es ein bischen dauert, aber da ich noch nicht ganz sicher bin wie oft ich diese rechnung (bzw vergleichbare) benötige wollt ich halt gerne wissen ob man da was machen kann.

@cola_colin:
zunächst mal danke für die erklärung mit den 
	
	
	
	





```
-tags. jetzt hab ich auch gesehen dass es ja auch hier steht wies geht. sorry!
und vielen dank für das nennen von zahlen. das ist schonmal ganz interessant für mich.
weil du sagst das java nicht gedrosselt wird: 

@alle:
es kam mir so vor als ob mein computer während er solche rechnungen ausführte ganz normal weiterarbeitete. und ich hatte halt auch mal gehört dass er wohl nur einen gewissen teil für java zur verfügung stellt damit eben dies passiert. falls mir dazu jemand genaueres sagen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar. insbesondere würde mich eben interessieren ob mal dieses um- bzw abstellen könnte, damit sich der computer mit seiner ganzen rechenleistung auf java konzentrieren kann. auch wenn er dann nebenbei nix mehr hinbekommt.

vielen dank nochmal für all die schnellen guten antworten.
ich werd euer forum weiterempfehlen und sicher noch ganz viele dumme fragen stellen (=
```


----------



## Cola_Colin (16. Apr 2011)

@HoaX:
Also bei A kann ich zustimmen, aber zumindest mit meiner 32 Bit jvm dauert das ewig lange B durchzukriegen.
Wie du das in unter 1s durchlaufen lassen kannst, würde mich interessieren.

Eventuell optimiert dein Compiler da mehr als unserer oder sowas ?



> @alle:
> es kam mir so vor als ob mein computer während er solche rechnungen ausführte ganz normal weiterarbeitete. und ich hatte halt auch mal gehört dass er wohl nur einen gewissen teil für java zur verfügung stellt damit eben dies passiert. falls mir dazu jemand genaueres sagen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar. insbesondere würde mich eben interessieren ob mal dieses um- bzw abstellen könnte, damit sich der computer mit seiner ganzen rechenleistung auf java konzentrieren kann. auch wenn er dann nebenbei nix mehr hinbekommt.



Die Berechnung läuft hier nur in einem Thread ab, lasstet auf meinem 2-Kerner z.B. die CPU nur zu 50% aus, d.h. einen der zwei Kerne. Dadurch kann ich den PC normal weiter nutzen als wäre nichts weiter. Ist bei dir vermutlich ähnlich.

Um dein Problem auf mehrere Thread zu verteilen musst du zusätzlichen Aufwand in die Programmierung stecken, d.h. das ist sehr davon abhängig was du eigentlich genau tun willst.


----------



## Marco13 (16. Apr 2011)

Man könnte das beschleunigen, durch
int a = 1000000 * 1000000;
:joke:


----------



## Volvagia (16. Apr 2011)

rich@gier hat gesagt.:


> es kam mir so vor als ob mein computer während er solche rechnungen ausführte ganz normal weiterarbeitete. und ich hatte halt auch mal gehört dass er wohl nur einen gewissen teil für java zur verfügung stellt damit eben dies passiert. falls mir dazu jemand genaueres sagen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar. insbesondere würde mich eben interessieren ob mal dieses um- bzw abstellen könnte, damit sich der computer mit seiner ganzen rechenleistung auf java konzentrieren kann. auch wenn er dann nebenbei nix mehr hinbekommt.



Ist auch so. In jeden heutigen Multi-Tasking-Betriebsystem arbeiten die Cores ihre Prozesse in einer Schleife nacheinander ab. Dabei wird jeden Prozess eine maximale Ausführungszeit vom OS zugeteilt, danach macht er beim nächsten weiter. Die Hintergrundprozesse brauchen i. d. R. aber so wenig Abarbeitungszeit, das du da kaum etwas merken wirst. Du könntest versuchen, die Priorität von java/javaw zu erhöhen, aber das dürfte auch nahezu keinen Unterschied machen. Ich glaube kaum, dass du, egal was du da machst, irgendeine Änderung spüren würdest.

Eher solltest du den Algo als die Maschine verbessern.



Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Man könnte das beschleunigen, durch
> int a = 1000000 * 1000000;
> :joke:



Zu spät. :bae:


----------



## Cola_Colin (16. Apr 2011)

Hmm, jetzt ist bei mir B in ca. 15 Minuten durchlaufen.
Viel länger als bei Hoax, aber schon schneller als die geschätzen 115 Minuten.
Microbenchmarks sind schon echt ne unverlässliche Sache


----------



## HoaX (16. Apr 2011)

Also zumindest der erzeugte Bytecode enthält die Schleifen noch, was aber die JVM daraus macht weiß ich nicht. Aber es liegt wohl an der Server-VM. Hab extra mal ne 32bit-JRE installiert:


```
tobias@tobias-g560:~$ time $JAVA_HOME/bin/java -client A
2147483647

real	0m1.681s
user	0m1.640s
sys	0m0.030s
tobias@tobias-g560:~$ time $JAVA_HOME/bin/java -server A
2147483647

real	0m0.069s
user	0m0.050s
sys	0m0.020s
tobias@tobias-g560:~$
```


----------



## rich@gier (16. Apr 2011)

bow hier kommt man ja garnicht hinterher (= vielen dank!!!
also den algorithmus verbessern ist natürlich klar. der angegebene war ja auch nur ein bsp dafür was so in etwa abläuft.
hab ich das richtig verstanden das der den ich angegeben hab und der bei mir und cola_colin in etwa 15 minuten durchläuft, bei hoax in unter einer sekunde fertig wird???
wenn nein, sorry. 
wenn ja, wüsste ich gerne worans liegt. hoax hat doch sicher keinen 900mal so schnellen rechner wie wir oder???


----------



## Volvagia (16. Apr 2011)

Der sitzt warscheinlich an BlueGene/L. :autsch:
Dürfte an Compileroptimierungen liegen, die Meisten hier kompilieren vermutlich mit Eclipse, wäre interessant sich mal Unterschiede zwischen den, JDK und was es eventuell sonst noch so gibt anzusehen.

Aber darauf würde ich mich auch nicht verlassen, am sinnvollsten wäre wohl wenn du ein Beispiel postest, welches du wirklich verwendest. Da lässt sich sicher etwas finden.


----------



## rich@gier (16. Apr 2011)

ich benutze netbeans. hab auch grad gemerkt dass ich für den kram satte 37 minuten und 7 sekunden brauche...

falls du meintest welchen code ich tatsächlich durchlaufen lasse, muss ich dich enttäuschen. ich hab bisher nur einen groben plan von dem was ich eigentlich machen will und dachte mir aber, dass ich zunächst mal überprüfe ob die ganze sache überhaupt zeitlich realisierbar ist. im prinzip werden dann später ewig oft solche schleifen durchlaufen deßhalb wärs sehr interessant zu wissen wie ich da das maximum aus meinem rechner raushol bzw mit was für einem rechner sowas am besten geht.

ich hab mal irgendwas von solchen grafikkartenrechnern gehört die wohl wahnsinnig schnell parallel rechnen können wenn es sich immer nur um die gleichen einfachen rechenschritte handelt. aber ob man auf denen javaprogramme laufen lassen kann??? man bräuchte da wahrscheinlich einen besonderen compiler oder? vieleicht kennt sich damit jemand von euch aus. falls ja ich bin ebenso interessiert wie unwissend. (=


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Apr 2011)

rich@gier hat gesagt.:


> ich hab mal irgendwas von solchen grafikkartenrechnern gehört die wohl wahnsinnig schnell parallel rechnen können wenn es sich immer nur um die gleichen einfachen rechenschritte handelt. aber ob man auf denen javaprogramme laufen lassen kann??? man bräuchte da wahrscheinlich einen besonderen compiler oder? vieleicht kennt sich damit jemand von euch aus. falls ja ich bin ebenso interessiert wie unwissend. (=



Dazu verweise ich mal auf Marco13 und [thread]114587[/thread].


----------



## Volvagia (16. Apr 2011)

Hab ich auch mal im Bezug auf WEP knacken. Aber selbst wenn so etwas funktionieren würde, bräuchtest du dazu vermutlich erstklassige Assembler-Kentnisse für DLLs oder Treiber.

Was hast du denn vor? Etwas zu bruten? Es gibt da sicher auch einfachere Wege, das zu lösen. Wenn es um Hashes geht, könntest du z. B. auf Rainbow Tables zurückgreifen. (Nur als Beispiel.)


----------



## HoaX (16. Apr 2011)

rich@gier hat gesagt.:


> bow hier kommt man ja garnicht hinterher (= vielen dank!!!
> also den algorithmus verbessern ist natürlich klar. der angegebene war ja auch nur ein bsp dafür was so in etwa abläuft.
> hab ich das richtig verstanden das der den ich angegeben hab und der bei mir und cola_colin in etwa 15 minuten durchläuft, bei hoax in unter einer sekunde fertig wird???
> wenn nein, sorry.
> wenn ja, wüsste ich gerne worans liegt. hoax hat doch sicher keinen 900mal so schnellen rechner wie wir oder???



Benutz einfach mal die Server- statt die Client-JVM und auch bei dir dürfte es schneller laufen. Der von mir vorhin gepostete Vergleich von Server- und Client-JVM bezog sich auf den Test mit einer Schleife von 0 bis MAX_INT zählen.

Hier die Ergebnisse für deine zwei geschachtelten Schleifen, lies und staune:

```
tobias@tobias-g560:~$ time $JAVA_HOME/bin/java -server B
-727379968

real	0m0.071s
user	0m0.050s
sys	0m0.020s
tobias@tobias-g560:~$ time $JAVA_HOME/bin/java -client B
-727379968

real	12m35.546s
user	12m33.840s
sys	0m0.330s
```


----------



## 0xgggg (17. Apr 2011)

worum geht es hier??? erst sagst du berechnungen, die dir zu langwierig vorkommen, dann postest du code, der ungefähr das problem deiner "berechnungen" beschreiben soll, und dann die meldung, dass du diese berechnungen noch gar nicht programmiert hast. mit anderen worten ahnst du, dass das, was du berechnen lassen willst, zu langsam geschehen wird. ist das nicht ein bisschen seltsam? oder bist du hellseher - oder sind wir es? nein, sicher nicht.

wenn irgendein rechenschritt sooft ausgeführt werden soll, wie oben angegeben, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass gleiche berechnungen mehrmals durchgeführt werden.
etwas parallelisieren kann man nur, wenn teilergebnisse unabhängig voneinander berechnet werden können. weil oben aber jeder rechenschritt das ergebnis des vorherigen benötigt, ist das nicht möglich.
richtig schnell unterwegs bist du mit c oder mit guter programmierung auch mit objektorientierten sprachen. javac kann optimierungen durchführen, jti kann otimierungen durchführen - insgesamt minimalisiert sich so der vorsprung zu c.

also: erst code oder eine genau beschreibung dessen, was das programm "tun" soll, oder aber keiner wird antworten können.

vermutung: 2 x 100


----------



## 0xgggg (17. Apr 2011)

JIT mein ich

(durch die vielen felder (name, code, titel, beitrag, links, links, vorschau, antwort), die teilweise obligatorisch, teilweise optional ausgefüllt werden müssen, steigt man ja nicht mehr durch)


----------



## rich@gier (17. Apr 2011)

@illuvatar:
danke da werd ich mal reinschaun.

@volvagia:
sorry ich weiß weder was bruten noch hashes sind. hab das grade mal gegooglet und denke dass es mit dem was ich vorhab nicht so viel zu tun hat.

@oxgggg:
sorry, ich merk selber wir sind hier etwas vom thema abgekommen. vieleicht habe ich mich auch missverständlich ausgedrückt. ich habe vor ein programm zu schreiben welches etliche berechnungen machen soll welche jener, die ich angegeben habe ähnlich sind und dementsprechend eine vergleichbare rechenleistung erfordern würden. da diese einzelne rechnung allerdings schon so lange dauert kann ich "hellsehen" dass mein programm zu lange brauchen würde, ohne es überhaupt geschrieben zu haben. die einzelnen so aussehenden rechnungen währen aber halt sehr ähnlich und würden unabhängig von einander ablaufen, könnten von daher also vieleicht parallelisiert werden(?) 
ich wollte eigentlich auf das programm gar nicht weiter eingehen sondern nur erfahren ob ich durch irgendwelche "tricks" die konzentration meines computers auf das bearbeiten mit dem programm lenken kann oder irgendwie sonst schneller ein solches programm laufen lassen kann. ich kenn mich halt recht wenig aus und von daher sind meine fragen evt nicht besonders präzise formuliert. ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen.

@hoax:
ich lese und staune! 



HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Benutz einfach mal die Server- statt die Client-JVM und auch bei dir dürfte es schneller laufen. Der von mir vorhin gepostete Vergleich von Server- und Client-JVM bezog sich auf den Test mit einer Schleife von 0 bis MAX_INT zählen.
> 
> Hier die Ergebnisse für deine zwei geschachtelten Schleifen, lies und staune:
> 
> ...



heißt das wenn du die server-jvm benutzt anstatt die client-jvm benötigst du statt 12minuten nur 7 hunderstelsekunden??? 
entschuldige bitte dass ich so blöde anfängerfragen stelle, aber ich hab keine ahnung was das bedeutet "die server-jvm zu benutzen". ich will garnicht erwarten dass mir hier blödsinn erklärt wird den ich gefälligst auch selber rausfinden kann. ich weiß ja nicht wie kompliziert das zu erklären ist. ich würde auch über einen link auf dem es erklärt wird sehr dankbar sein.


----------



## 0xgggg (17. Apr 2011)

es geht darum, dass du diese doch so tollen berechnungen nicht angibst, die aber mit sicherheit optimiert werden könnten. aber ist ja nicht mein prob, wenn einer nicht programmieren kannst.


----------



## rich@gier (17. Apr 2011)

ich hab auch nie gesagt dass es dein problem ist.
mein frage bezog sich auch nie auf die optimierung der programmierung.


----------



## 0xgggg (17. Apr 2011)

optimierung des programms fängt für mich da an, wo der programmierer fehler macht. aber bitte, stell dich nur weiter dum.


----------



## HoaX (17. Apr 2011)

rich@gier hat gesagt.:


> heißt das wenn du die server-jvm benutzt anstatt die client-jvm benötigst du statt 12minuten nur 7 hunderstelsekunden???



Ja, genau das.

@0xgggg: Wenn du nichts konstruktives beitragen, sondern nur stänkern willst, dann sei doch bitte einfach still.


----------



## maki (17. Apr 2011)

> heißt das wenn du die server-jvm benutzt anstatt die client-jvm benötigst du statt 12minuten nur 7 hunderstelsekunden???
> entschuldige bitte dass ich so blöde anfängerfragen stelle, aber ich hab keine ahnung was das bedeutet "die server-jvm zu benutzen". ich will garnicht erwarten dass mir hier blödsinn erklärt wird den ich gefälligst auch selber rausfinden kann. ich weiß ja nicht wie kompliziert das zu erklären ist. ich würde auch über einen link auf dem es erklärt wird sehr dankbar sein.


Die Server VM optimiert aggressiver zur Laufzeit, braucht dafür eine etwas  längere Startzeit, was auf modernen Rechner aber nicht spürbar sein sollte.
Wenn du dich für diese Optimierungen interessierst, kannst du ja mal nach HotSpot und JIT suchen, die VM analysiert den Code zur Laufzeit und stellt die Hotspots fest, falls die Hotspotts relevant sind (oft genug aufgereufen), wird Optimiert.
Bei so einem einfachen Beispiel wie dem obigen hilft zB. loop unrolling und andere verfahren, allerdings merkst du ja selber wie unzuverlässig Micro Benchmarks sind,  IME bekommt man in realen Anwendungen zuwischen 10 - 30% an Leistungszuwachs, und das ohne den Code zu ändern


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Apr 2011)

rich@gier hat gesagt.:


> entschuldige bitte dass ich so blöde anfängerfragen stelle, aber ich hab keine ahnung was das bedeutet "die server-jvm zu benutzen". ich will garnicht erwarten dass mir hier blödsinn erklärt wird den ich gefälligst auch selber rausfinden kann. ich weiß ja nicht wie kompliziert das zu erklären ist. ich würde auch über einen link auf dem es erklärt wird sehr dankbar sein.



Einfach [c]java -server ...[/c] verwenden:
Let me google that for you


----------



## FArt (17. Apr 2011)

abgesehen davon, dass diese "Optimierungsdiskussion" komplett am wahren Leben vorbei geht...

Ich dachte ab Java 6 gibt es keine spezielle Server-VM mehr...


----------



## rich@gier (17. Apr 2011)

@illuvatar:
tut mir leid ich versteh nicht wo oder wie ich "Einfach java -server ... verwenden" soll.
ich hab beim googlen nur etwas gefunden dass ich die jvm.cfg datei ändern soll.
geht das nicht irgendwie einfacher???

bezüglich dessen was fart sagt: ich hab java 6.9.1. geht das mit der server-vm dann also bei mir garnicht?

und warum geht diese diskussion am wahren leben vorbei


----------



## Cola_Colin (17. Apr 2011)

Hoax Server VM macht vermutlich folgendes aus deinem Code:


```
int a = 1000000000000;
System.out.println(a);
```

Ob das bei deinem wirklichen Problemfall auch noch so arbeiten würde ist fraglich.
Sowieso, was für ein Problem willst du lösen, dass du so arbeiten musst ?
Klingt sehr nach einem Brute Force Verfahren, eventuell kann man ja viel geschickter vorgehen ?


----------



## HoaX (17. Apr 2011)

6.9.1? Von welchem Hersteller?

Also zumindest bei Oracle gibt es unter 64Bit lediglich die Server-VM, bei 32Bit sind auch bei der aktuellen 1.6.0 beide VMs dabei.


----------



## maki (17. Apr 2011)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte ab Java 6 gibt es keine spezielle Server-VM mehr...


Nö, geplant war das für Java 7, k.A. ob es wirklich dann so ist.
Im Moment (Java 6) gibt es noch die client und server VM, leider.


----------



## Cola_Colin (17. Apr 2011)

Ich glaub das ist die Versionsnummer von dem aktuellen Netbeans.


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Apr 2011)

rich@gier hat gesagt.:


> @illuvatar:
> tut mir leid ich versteh nicht wo oder wie ich "Einfach java -server ... verwenden" soll.
> ich hab beim googlen nur etwas gefunden dass ich die jvm.cfg datei ändern soll.
> geht das nicht irgendwie einfacher???



Anscheinend verwendest du ja Netbeans. Hast du noch nie ein Java-Programm ohne Netbeans gestartet? Mit Kommandozeile und so? ???:L
Man kann das garantiert auch irgendwo in Netbeans einstellen, aber ich verwende Eclipse.


----------



## rich@gier (17. Apr 2011)

@cola_colin:
oh ja du hast recht. 

@alle:
entschuldigung für diese verwirrung meinerseits.

wieder @cola_colin:
es ist gut möglich dass man den code noch wesentlich vereinfachen kann, und ich werde sicherlich zu gegebener zeit noch einmal um rat fragen. aber dann möchte ich mir darüber mehr gedanken gemacht haben, wie ich selber den code am ehesten schreiben würde.

@illuvatar:
ja ich verwende netbeans. und nein ich habe noch nie ein java-programm ohne netbeans gestartet. ich bin wirklich ziemlicher anfänger und kenne auch netbeans erst seit letzter woche.

vieleicht weiß ja jemand wie man das unter netbeans einstellt?!
(sollte ich dafür vieleicht lieber einen neuen thread öffnen?)

vielen dank nochmal an alle!


----------



## Gast2 (17. Apr 2011)

Auf dein Project rechtsklicken -> Properties -> Run -> -server bei den VM Options


----------



## rich@gier (17. Apr 2011)

vielen dank fassy


----------

